# Just found a headless pigeon in my garden!!!



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

The back door has been open all day because it has been so sunny and the dogs have been in and out all day....ive checked on them regularly if they havent come to find me and up to 30mins ago there the lawn was clear. Ive just walked past the door and looked out and saw something on the lawn......on further inspection I found a headless pigeonhmy:hmy

It was only a young one as it didnt have its full adult feathers yet but now im wondering where it came from....did one of my 2 catch and behead it? The garden is fully secure and we have a large acorn tree at the back that I know pigeons sit in. We havent lived here very long and the back of the garden behind the shed is a little overgrown....im not sure if they have caught it and eaten the head or found the body in the bushes and if they did have they eaten the head or has a cat done this....the body wasnt warm and limp like you would expect from a recent kill it was abit stiffer but wasnt rotten in anyway???????


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

This happened to me a month ago - I'd let the dogs out for toilet and after half an hour they hadn't come back. I whistled them in and neither of them came. 

I went up the garden to see Benjie very excited - not a normal thing. And Louie laid with a half plucked but not even dead pigeon. I don't know if he'd caught it (he's been trying for months) or if he'd scared off what had caught it.

Anyway before plucking (hahaa pun) up the courage to go out there and kill it (no way to get to vets or keep it safe till I could) a bloomin' fox had nabbed it - I'm guessing it was a fox.. stupid thing swindled me out of a free meal for the dogs. 

My garden is "secure" or so we thought until this pigeon disappeared - maybe check the perimeter closer - otherwise your dogs either found it or caught it themselves..


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

My OH has just come home and I've told him the story. He pointed out that if they had caught it surely there would be feathers around from a struggle but there were none so I'm thinking a cat or maybe fox has been in and dropped it in a bush and they have found it??


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sparrow Hawk?


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

JennyClifford said:


> Sparrow Hawk?


Ooo possibly, never thought of that!


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Mine caught a Wattle Bird last week. In case that wasn't bad enough, they brought it into the sitting room to pluck. My 13 y-old son was "in charge" and had nicked off to the study.

Son was NOT a happy chappie when I got home. Told me - loudly - how it had taken AGES to de-feather the stiing room. Very eloquent he was... Quite funny actually (not for the bird, perhaps). Son was talking in complete sentences. His age, but he usually talks in grunts!


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

this wasnt my dog but i have 3 cats in my last house we used to have alot of cats come round hoping or a free meal i just said off handed to some of the cats if you want a free meal i want a payment lol opened the back door next day and found a squirrel tail on my step lol


----------

